# Opera Verlauf gelöscht, wiederherstellen?



## kakashix (8. März 2020)

*Opera Verlauf gelöscht, wiederherstellen?*

Hallo,

ich habe ausversehen meinen Verlauf bei Opera gelöscht und ich wollte wissen, ob ich den Verlauf wiederherstellen kann?
Ich habe davon gehört, das man durch die Cache einsehen kann, an welchem Tag und zu welcher Zeit man sich was angeguckt hat im Internet, aber wie geht das genau?

Unter: C:\Users\Benutzername\AppData\Local\Opera Software\Opera Stable\Cache
habe ich mehrere Dateien, die mir angezeigt werden, aber ich weiß nicht wie man die jetzt öffnen kann, geschweigenden sehen kann, welche Webseiten ich in der letzten Zeit besucht habe...


Kann mir jemand von euch Tipps gehen, ob ich meinen Verlauf wiederbekomme?

Browser: Opera


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2020)

*AW: Opera Verlauf gelöscht, wiederherstellen?*

Dein Verlauf liegt normalerweise unter
C:\Users\****\AppData\Roaming\Opera Software\Opera Stable\History

Wenn du diese Datei gelöscht hast und noch keine weiteren Seiten geöffnet hast (so dass überschrieben wird) kann man verscuhen, die Datei mit einem Wiederherstellungsprogramm (Recuva oder ähnliches) wiederherzustellen. Wenn du aber seit dem Löschvorgang deinen Opera erneut benutzt hast und dieser damit die Datei und wahrscheinlich auch die entsprechenden Sektoren der Platte überschrieben hat ists definitiv weg.

Das alles gilt übrigens sowieso nur für Magnetfestplatten - wenn du eine SSD als Systemplatte hast sind die Daten sowieso unwiederbringlich weg da SSDs sich per TRIM/GarbageCollection sehr regelmäßig selbst "putzen" und als gelöscht markierte Dateifragmente auch endgültig löschen.


----------



## kakashix (8. März 2020)

*AW: Opera Verlauf gelöscht, wiederherstellen?*

Ja die History Datei habe ich gefunden, allerdings wenn ich den mit dem Editior öffne, dann sind da lauter komische Zeichen, ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2020)

*AW: Opera Verlauf gelöscht, wiederherstellen?*

Das Dateiformat ist selbstverständlich proprietär und nur von Opera oder entsprechenden Tools lesbar. Mit nem Editor geht sowas grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (8. März 2020)

*AW: Opera Verlauf gelöscht, wiederherstellen?*

Eventuell lässt die sich wie beim Firefox mit dem SQLiteBrowser öffnen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2020)

*AW: Opera Verlauf gelöscht, wiederherstellen?*

Oder sowas hier:
BrowsingHistoryView - View browsing history of your Web browsers


----------

